# Anomolochromis thomasi Tank size



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

What tank size does Anomolochromis thomasi need if kept in a pair?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Good question!! What I think is a pair is taking up about 14" x 15" space in my 3 ft. aquarium.

I know normal jewels don't have strong pair bonds and usually need target fish, but have no clue about these little gems. I just got them two weeks ago, and was planning on a pair in a 20 gallon long with a school of rasboras, but seeing how aggressive this 'pair' is, now am not sure so would like to see the answers myself.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know? :-?


----------

